# Registration is open for EAS VT



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I've registered. Who else is planning to attend?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Hands down this guy!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Specialkayme said:


> Hands down this guy!


party pooper. Come on SpecialKayMe, who wouldn't want to leave North Carolina for Vermont in August?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Andrew Dewey said:


> party pooper. Come on SpecialKayMe, who wouldn't want to leave North Carolina for Vermont in August?


 Main Entry: hands down Pronunciation: \ˈhan(d)z-ˈdaun\Function: adverb Date: 1867 1 : without much effort : EASILY 2 : without question

I believe he'll be there...


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Haha, nice definition.

Sorry if it was confusing, but yes, I'll be there.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Thanks Dave for keeping us up to date.I hadn't gotten the spring journal yet.

I'll see you all there.Bring entries for the honey show.

Web site is great.Lots of new content.
( Dave is the web master for the EAS web page. http://www.easternapiculture.org/ )


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Greg and I will be there.
Susan


----------



## Dave Meldrum (Oct 15, 2007)

Registrations are really pouring in. People are going to look back on EAS 2012 and say "Wow that was a great conference, were you at that one?" They (the Vermont team) have pulled out all the stops this year. Big Honey Show, great program. and a huge turn out for the Short Courses


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm bringing LOTS of entries for the honey show. Get ready for some serious competition, folks.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Mead?


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Heck Yeah, and that aint the half of it.


----------

